# Help me decide on a gaming monitor



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

So I want to get a 1440p gaming monitor and here are some of my must haves:

-Needs to be 1440p
-Needs to be priced under $450
-Needs to have a refresh rate of at least 100Hz or above
-Needs to have a response time of 4ms or below
-Needs to be at least 27 inches

So here are the contenders:


https://www.amazon.com/Acer-ED323QU...36767099&sr=8-1&keywords=Acer+ED323QUR+Abidpx

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-XG270HU...&sr=1-17&keywords=Acer+gaming+monitor+27+inch

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G5JYN0C/ref=psdc_1292115011_rv_t1_B00VRCLHYS


I am leaning towards Acer's Abidpx because even though it has a slightly less response time when compared to the other models, it has a larger screen by 4.5 inches and it comes in two color options: white and silver (I usually go for white system builds) or black and red.

I am most likely going to be doing a i7-9700K build in the very new feature and like I said I can go with white and black components or I can go with black and red. Obviously black and red is more easily available, but I just feel like white looks a bit cleaner.

Anyways, the other options are great as well, but what do you guys think is the best overall?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

1st one seems to be the best hands down.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

xg270hu

I would not recommend VA for gaming, it's slower than IPS and TN in pixel response.And why exactly do people need curve on their display ? Aren't you running a nvidia gpu ? Get g-sync or switch to Vega 56.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I would not recommend VA for gaming, it's slower than IPS and TN in pixel response.


The first panel has a 4ms response time doubt it'll make a massive difference.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The first panel has a 4ms response time doubt it'll make a massive difference.


Bull Crap....

Had a 5ms VA and 4ms IPS, the difference was like +10 fps in favor of IPS. The VA has just so much trailing and smearing and blur.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> xg270hu
> 
> I would not recommend VA for gaming, it's slower than IPS and TN in pixel response.And why exactly do people need curve on their display ? Aren't you running a nvidia gpu ? Get g-sync.



What is VA? I am clueless about gaming monitors.

As for why get a curved, here are some supposed benefits:

https://www.viewsonic.com/library/entertainment/curved-vs-flat-monitors

I do have an Nvidia GPU, but if I want a G-Sync 27 inch monitor I am going to be paying $600 easy and that completely falls out of my price bracket.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

In regards to the 4ms vs 1ms (GTG) monitor I doubt the OP can tell the difference between 0.001 seconds and 0.004 seconds.



Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> What is VA?


VA is a monitor panel used on the first monitor.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> In regards to the 4ms vs 1ms (GTG) monitor I doubt the OP can tell the difference between 0.001 seconds and 0.004 seconds.
> 
> 
> VA is a monitor panel used on the first monitor.



So basically, it is older technology which might explain why the monitor is so cheap. Hmm...  this changes things a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> it is older technology


I meant the monitor on the first link.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

It's a type of panel. It's great for movies and good for slow paced games but worse than IPS and TN for fast paced games due to blur it produces.

Freesync/g-sync are worth it, I would not buy a gaming monitor without them at this point. It's just something about having your fps and refresh synced perfectly while having no v-sync inuced lag that makes games silky smooth. I can see a difference between a game running at 120 fps g-sync and 120 fps with 165hz fixed refresh instantly, it's just not that smooth.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I meant the monitor on the first link.



I got this breakdown:


*IPS: *Best all-rounder for colours and viewing angles; there are some very high-refresh-rate panels coming onto the market
*VA:* Poorer response times than IPS and TN, but very deep blacks and great viewing angles
*TN:* The fastest, but normally with poorer viewing angles but higher refresh rates

Read more at https://www.trustedreviews.com/news...-colour-explained-2948955#YyMbCmyLrJrV2fvr.99

So I guess VA wouldn't be that bad of an option...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Poorer response times than IPS and TN,


That's a generalised statement - the first monitor link has a response time of 4ms, which is as low as it'll go.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

IPS at 27" will have backlight bleed and glow too.

I use xb24yu as my main gaming monitor and it's just perfect. No flaws that are inherent to VA (blur and slow pixel response) or IPS (backlight bleed and glow), g-sync+ulmb, good,vibrant and saturated colors thanks to good factory settings and very decent osd, not IPS-like colors but really nice and greta image crispness. I would not change anything in it even if I could.

If you don't want to pay for g-sync then get Vega 56, variable refresh rate is worth it.



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's a generalised statement - the first monitor link has a response time of 4ms, which is as low as it'll go.


And as bogus of a figure as you can get.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> And as bogus of a figure as you can get.


The xg270hu has a response time of 1ms (GTG) - it does not have a true response time of 1ms and will typically be around 2-3ms, 4ms isn't far behind. The VA blur issue is the only thing holding the first panel back since it meets the op's needs and has a larger display panel.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The xg270hu has a response time of 1ms (GTG) - it does not have a true response time of 1ms and will typically be around 2-3ms, 4ms isn't far behind. The VA blur issue is the only thing holding the first panel back since it meets the op's needs and has a larger display panel.


Lol, it does not have 4ms response time, no VA can have 4ms unless it's in strobing mode.Why even bother with high refresh rate is it's gonna have blur and trailing or ghosting.It's gonna take a lot from that experience.

This is a 200Hz VA at extreme overdrive







9ms at 200Hz and extreme overdrive with huge overshoot, quote from the test

"(...) this lead to some high levels of overshoot, and obvious dark and pale trails in motion tests "


144hz ips at normal overdrive






6ms and *0.3% error average* while VA has 10%.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 200Hz VA at extreme overdrive


High refresh rates like that? you'll want a TN panel.



cucker tarlson said:


> 6ms and *0.3% error average* while VA has 10%.


You are comparing a 200hz VA at extreme overdrive to a 144hz ips at normal overdrive, very very different.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

So the others are TN, so what would be the best TN option?

Also- I have recently been thinking about upgrading my graphics card from a EVGA 1070 Superclocked to a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro- I have seen these Vega 64 variants on sale locally and online for in the $500 range. This would also be a pretty decent step up from my current card.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> So the others are TN, so what would be the best TN option?


Your call, however if you expecting excellent display quality TN will not provide that.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

VA is just poor for gaming compared to IPS and TN.

If you go for settings that will not expose overshoot that much, then your response gets noticeably worse in comparison to IPS







not to mention TN at 144hz









Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Your call, however if you expecting excellent display quality TN will not provide that.



Oh sorry, I thought you said decent.

There's awful TN's, there's decent ones. Depends on panel and how they're calibrated. IPS had nice colors but some get tons of blb, I would not call that excellent either.

Again, I'd still suggest IPS over TN if you're okay with backlight bleed.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> not to mention TN at 144hz


That's because TN panels are faster than IPS panels and cheaper, they do have worse colour reproduction though. It's up to the OP in the end but it's best to check overall reviews since TN panels will always be superior in response time for the time being.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's because TN panels are faster than IPS panels and cheaper, they do have worse colour reproduction though. It's up to the OP in the end but it's best to check overall reviews since TN panels will always be superior in response time for the time being.


Problem is everyone has their own standards. I personally can't stand VA motion blur + trailing and IPS glow, happiest I ever was with a gaming monitor was a fast TN with decent 8-bit panel and proper factory settings, decently saturated colors and very little banding.

I'd advise the OP to get amd+freesync or nvidia+g-sync and not go with VA. if he sticks to that he'll be happy.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Problem is everyone has their own standards. I personally can't stand VA motion blur + trailing and IPS glow, happiest I ever was with a gaming monitor was a fast TN with decent 8-bit panel and proper factory settings, decently saturated colors and very little banding.
> 
> I'd advise the OP to get amd+freesync or nvidia+g-sync and not go with VA. if he sticks to that he'll be happy.



It seems that a vast majority of gaming monitors out there are TN which I am fine with. You recommended the Acer which looks pretty good honestly, but I also like that AOC. Are there any other recommendations you can make based on my price range?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

IPS or TN ?


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> IPS or TN ?



I mean as long as it falls within my price range I don't mind, but there aren't a ton of 1440p gaming monitors out there that are IPS. From what I have seen, a vast majority of them are TN. If there is something better that what I listed that fits my price range I am all for it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm not that in touch with the whole market, I've had so many different experiences with monitors that now I just know what I'm looking for specifically in a display and buy that, I don't know about best across the board monitors for a given price.

edit: xg270hu is TN too, thought it was IPS.

Get the aoc (height regulation) + vega 56.

If you wanna stay with 1070 cheapest 1440p 144hz 27" g-sync I find is

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-XB271HU-Abmiprz-2560x1440/dp/B01N11QIYW

though I can attest for the build quality and good colors of acer's predator line TN's, got one myself.


I'd personally go vega 56 and aoc freesync.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 12, 2018)

Any local Bricks and mortar locations near you so you can VIEW the Comparison before you shop n Buy


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not that in touch with the whole market, I've had so many different experiences with monitors that now I just know what I'm looking for specifically in a display and buy that, I don't know about best across the board monitors for a given price.
> 
> edit: xg270hu is TN too, thought it was IPS.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I'll go with the AOC freesync, however, I am not going Vega 56, I want to go Vega 64  

If I went with the Vega 56, that is barely, barely an upgrade when compared to my GTX 1070.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I want to go Vega 64


Make sure to undervolt it - stock sucks. That'll make a nice upgrade, make sure not to get ripped off too try looking around before making a purchase.


----------



## Joss (Sep 12, 2018)

Wait for the Acer Nitro XV272U 1440p, IPS, 144hz, $499

https://www.techpowerup.com/247180/...f-new-nitro-gaming-monitors-with-27-diagonals


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 12, 2018)

I suggest vega nitro


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Joss said:


> Wait for the Acer Nitro XV272U 1440p, IPS, 144hz, $499


This makes sense, since the OP is waiting for that new intel 9700k to drop.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

Joss said:


> Wait for the Acer Nitro XV272U 1440p, IPS, 144hz, $499
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/247180/...f-new-nitro-gaming-monitors-with-27-diagonals



That could be a possibility...

Also I read this from a VA, TN and IPS comparission conclusion:

*The panel you opt for will depend on your own personal needs.

If you are a competitive gamer, nothing will serve you better than a TN panel. TN panels might have weaker images, low contrast, and limited viewing angles, but they offer very fast response times.

However, if you are into the best visuals possible and you want images that are more crisp and detailed while you game, then the ideal panel for you is an IPS panel. IPS panels are excellent in reproducing color. They also come with a wide viewing angle, which is a feature well-suited for graphic design artists.

VA panels are the compromise panel. They offer accurate colors and wide viewing angles, almost comparable to IPS panels. Their response time is a little slower than that of TN panels, but also a little faster than IPS panels. So, if you want to get a monitor that brings balance to what a TN panel and IPS panel bring, VA panels are the way to go.

At the end of the day, TN panels are probably the most popular option for serious gamers. They are more affordable and perform better in competitive scenarios.

Ultimately, your choice will come down to the features and aspects that best represent the kind of in-game experience you want to have.*

*https://techguided.com/display-panel-types-tn-ips-va/*


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> That could be a possibility...


I'd say that'd be the best bet - you won't be using the monitor until the 9700k comes out anyway I presume?


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah pretty much


----------



## monim1 (Sep 28, 2018)

From your list my vote goes to Acer XG270HU. If you want to look for more options, I suggest you to take a look LG 32MA70HY-P and Dell S2716DG. My friends are using these two monitors and performance is great. You can read review of these two as well
https://www.displayninja.com/lg-32ma70hy-p-review/
https://www.displayninja.com/dell-s2716dg-review/


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 28, 2018)

monim1 said:


> From your list my vote goes to Acer XG270HU. If you want to look for more options, I suggest you to take a look LG 32MA70HY-P and Dell S2716DG. My friends are using these two monitors and performance is great. You can read review of these two as well
> https://www.displayninja.com/lg-32ma70hy-p-review/
> https://www.displayninja.com/dell-s2716dg-review/



To bad the Acer XG270HU is such an ugly monitor


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 28, 2018)

There are two monitors out that once you sit in front of them for an hour or two, everything else is disappointing.  Bit 1st your list: ...

-Needs to be 1440p ... the cost of anything decent is still nonsensical ... but as they become more readily available, proces on what ya want will come down.
-Needs to be priced under $450 .... that will limit you significantly.
-Needs to have a refresh rate of at least 100Hz or above ... odd number;
-Needs to have a response time of 4ms or below .... by which metric... manufacturer's advertised spec (meaningless) or tftcentral tested ?
-Needs to be at least 27 inches  ... and not much more.  A 27" monitor has a PPI of 108.79.  You do not want to go much lower as the human eye with normal vision will start to see spaces between individual pixels below 96 ppi .... 30" = 97.9 ppi.
-And the one I'd add - Must have Motion Blur Reduction technology.  

G-Sync is functional starting at about 30 fps but the impact of adaptive sync diminishes the further you get above 60 fps.   FreeSync is functional starting at about 40 fps but the impact of adaptive sync diminishes the further you get above 60 fps.  Once you get to 70+, many folks prefer to use MBR technology; on nVidia G-Sync compatible monitors this is known as ULMB.  This is accomplished with a hardware module inside the monitor which accounts for the price premium over Freesync.  AMD has no corresponding technology but some monitor manufacturers do have models with similar technology. 

Of course, no matter what the vendor does, image quality starts with the panel and to my eyes, it starts with the AUOptronicsM270DAN02.6  At this point in time, AFAIK, both Acer and Asus models are using the same 10 bit IPS 165 Hz panel.... in early production runs, Asus was using an older 8 bit panel.   The Acer model (XB271 HU bmiprz) is going from $550 to $599.  The Asus PG279Q about $100 more.  I don't see either of them dropping to the $500 price point until holiday sales.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 28, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> There are two monitors out that once you sit in front of them for an hour or two, everything else is disappointing.  Bit 1st your list: ...
> 
> -Needs to be 1440p ... the cost of anything decent is still nonsensical ... but as they become more readily available, proces on what ya want will come down.
> -Needs to be priced under $450 .... that will limit you significantly.
> ...



Monitor also has to be FreeSync...


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 1, 2018)

You want a Freeysnc monitor w/ a GTX 1070 listed in your system specs ?  

Don't really see the point in going 100 Hz if you can't use Motion Blur Reduction technology.  Freesync does not provide any MBR tech.      With your current card, you can switch from G-Sync to ULMB when fps is above 70 fps,  Freesync has no comparable technology.   (See my previous post for explanation).  That being the case, if you want to sell your card and replace it with an AMD card, then anything over 60 - 75 Hz on Freesync monitor isn't really delivering anything over a 75Hz model.    However.... the price of Freesync monitors has been dropping fast so you should be able to snag a 144 hz model w/o issue.   To maintain comparable frame rates, might have to check ya budget to see if it will accommodate the move from a 1070 to a Vega 64. 

With both cards overclocked, you'd experience about a 10% drop in frame rates going from the 1070 to Vega 56 (Vega 56 is 6% faster outta the box but is poor overclocker).  The 1070 OCs 16 - 20% .  The Vega 64 is about 22% faster outta the box than a reference 1070...with both cards clocked as far as they can, the Vega 64 will be about 4.5% faster than your 1070.   The Vega 64 will eat about 100 watts more power, but your 750 watt PSU will be fine ... id add an extra case fan for the heat tho.


So final recommendation:

New Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 ($580) w/ Asus MG279Q 144 Hz IPS  ($490) - Sale of EVGA 1070 FTW ($200 ?) = $870
Used Sapphire Nitro Vega 64 ($335) w/ Asus MG279Q 144 Hz IPS  ($490) - Sale of EVGA 1070 FTW ($200 ?) = $625
Keep Existing 1070 FTW w/ Acer XB271HU = $600

Of course you may do better of worse with the used purchase / sale pricing but again ... the typical reason folks go to 144 hz is to get MBR technology which Freesync does not offer.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 1, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> You want a Freeysnc monitor w/ a GTX 1070 listed in your system specs ?
> 
> Don't really see the point in going 100 Hz if you can't use Motion Blur Reduction technology.  Freesync does not provide any MBR tech.      With your current card, you can switch from G-Sync to ULMB when fps is above 70 fps,  Freesync has no comparable technology.   (See my previous post for explanation).  That being the case, if you want to sell your card and replace it with an AMD card, then anything over 60 - 75 Hz on Freesync monitor isn't really delivering anything over a 75Hz model.    However.... the price of Freesync monitors has been dropping fast so you should be able to snag a 144 hz model w/o issue.   To maintain comparable frame rates, might have to check ya budget to see if it will accommodate the move from a 1070 to a Vega 64.
> 
> ...



I am getting a Vega 64- I think I am going with the AOC option as it is the cheapest.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 1, 2018)

AOC is not a brand / model I can recommend.  Mostly due to negative comments from users here on this forum ... but just taking a peek.

Here they advertise a response time of 4 ms .... this is what it delivered:


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 1, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> AOC is not a brand / model I can recommend.  Mostly due to negative comments from users here on this forum ... but just taking a peek.
> 
> Here they advertise a response time of 4 ms .... this is what it delivered:



I am talking about the AOC AG271QX which I see isn't even shown on your list. Tom's hardware gave it an Editor Approved award saying that once calibrated, it offers the best motion processing they have ever seen in a Free Sync monitor and the fact that it is under $370 make it a pretty attractive option.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 5, 2018)

I would choose AOC Agon AG271QX.
It's great for gaming.
At least you can enjoy clear and detailed graphics.


----------



## DovahKiin (Oct 9, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> So I want to get a 1440p gaming monitor and here are some of my must haves:
> 
> -Needs to be 1440p
> -Needs to be priced under $450
> ...



If curved monitor is not as much necessary for you, I would suggest to go for third one AOC Agon AG271QX 27” Gaming Monitor.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 14, 2019)

Prabinstha said:


> I would recommend Dell ultrasharp U2719DGF, it's faster than other monitor.dell ultrasharp


dead thread,haven't seen the op for ages.


----------

